# Guess what kind of dog this is :)



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There is some amount of northern spitz type in that dog, norwegian elkhound or other, beyond that I can't say.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wolf hybrid?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Tamaskan?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice tries, but nope


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

Shepsky?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Your photo is titled elkhnd, so I'm guessing the dog is at least part Norwegian Elkhound?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Malamute crossed with GSD,


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Your photo is titled elkhnd, so I'm guessing the dog is at least part Norwegian Elkhound?




Ah, the advantages of being on the computer instead of the phone [emoji6]


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I titled it that on purpose to try to throw you off. It's not an Elkhound ROFL


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I will give you a prize if you can guess correctly by 5pm PST


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The title of the picture isn't what made me think spitz type. I was looking at its curled over tail.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It totally looks like a Norwegian Elkhound mix!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dBW813SyGk

Zooey is such a brat!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Native American Indian Dog


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Norwegian buhund mix.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Jämthund. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Jäm...hUKEwiSiLLf3LLOAhUG7WMKHS5VBV0Q_AUIBigB&dpr=1


And some kind of hound. Look at those feet! And... Like a Doberman's feet. Maybe there's some Dobe hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, Pb, that really looks like her! But it's not!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Karelian Bear Dog

VQ


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Still no, but I appreciate you all playing along ..... 1 hour and 45 minutes to go.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Northern Inuit Dog


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You're kind of on the right track...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

canadian inuit eskimo dog


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Littlest's hobo's grand grand grand grand grand-daughter.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Seppala


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh shoot, time is up! She' a Siberian husky/coyote hybrid!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I saw the wild in the eye. Who would bring a wild cross to a dog park?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I saw the wild in the eye. Who would bring a wild cross to a dog park?


I agree with you Mfmst! I never considered wolf or coyote because I thought it was a pretty insane idea that such a dog would be at a dog park.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I totally hear you! My heart sank when he told me. But I had already observed her several times and she's not aggressive at all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad nothing bad has happened with that non-dog dog. I sure don't think I would let my dogs play with her though. Be careful.

Family friends in upstate New York had a problem with coyotes in their semi-rural area. One coyote would go to a yard where there was a loose dog playing by itsels, make friends and then lure the dog off the property to be ambushed by the rest of the pack down the road.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I sure will be! Zooey has only been going since we're living in the hotel and I can't leave her alone. Even with Maizie our visits will decrease when she has a yard again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How long before your house is ready?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

We move in on Friday!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very exciting! Live around contractors if they try and delay the Friday departure. Not because of the wild mix at the dog park, but to keep the contractors from taking their sweet time. Been there and decorated scaffolding for Christmas


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad nothing bad has happened with that non-dog dog. I sure don't think I would let my dogs play with her though. Be careful.
> 
> Family friends in upstate New York had a problem with coyotes in their semi-rural area. One coyote would go to a yard where there was a loose dog playing by itsels, make friends and then lure the dog off the property to be ambushed by the rest of the pack down the road.


Intelligent, thinking, sapient wild dogs. I do think sometimes a little of this blood slowly introduced and with careful breeding would give us new, highly intelligent breeds. Breeding designer dogs is a fashion fad. The real work can be in working dogs.
Eric


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm content with the working breeds we already have, generations removed from the wild. Let's say 5 generations removed for the dog park, minimum.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! I just turned on my computer and of course I came here and the first thing I saw was this post and I guessed German Shepherd/ Malamute and then saw you posted the breed! But I was CLOSE!!! LOL!!! Then I had to grin cuz when I was 10 years old my sister and her boyfriend smuggled a little black puppy across the Mexican border (TJ) and it was a coyote mix pup! I remember that dog because of the way it howled/yipped at night on the stairs of our front porch (no leash laws in those days!) My Dad named him 'Blackie'! He followed a stranger one day (at least that is what the neighbor said) and we never saw him again..........LOL!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I live at the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. About 25 years ago it was all the rage around here for folks to breed wolf/dog hybrids around here. What a mess of wild unsocial, untrainable, unstable, dangerous creatures they were/are. It became illegal to breed and sell them but people did it any way. There finally were a group of people who built a big wolf and wolf/dog sanctuary which is still in business and often they run out of room to house these creatures. It has ceased to be quite the rage to breed these things as much as they were doing years ago, but there is still a need for the sanctuary. We don't have a wild wolf population here in Colorado so in nature in our state we don't have to deal with them......it is completely a man made problem here.

Coyotes are another whole problem. They become urbanized and lose a lot of their fear of humans and even have nipped at children and adults who are on hiking trails in town which border the coyote habitats. They regularly poach small pets from homeowner yards and have been known to lure other, larger dogs to their pack to be killed, as Catherine has said happens in NY. Each year this becomes a bigger and bigger threat to our pets in town. 

You are not allowed to shoot them in town just to get rid of one that is hanging around stealing pets or nipping at people, as discharge of firearms in town is illegal, in most instances, with good reason. 

If you are attacked by a coyote, bear, mountain lion, or dog, you can shoot to defend yourself or another human however it is illegal to shoot to defend your dog. In Colorado, in most cities and counties you can open carry a handgun for self defense or you can conceal carry if you have a permit. Tough situation if you have to deal with dangerous wildlife.

Some suburbs of Denver have taken to Hazing the animals with noise makers and beanbag guns to try to make humans not so pleasant to be around. They truly are Wylie Coyotes. If you live in the county, out side city limits, or in the foothills or mountains you can hunt coyote year round, legally. They are considered vermin here, much like feral hogs are in many states.

This area of the country, in many ways, is still the Wild Wild West.

VQ


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Coyotes out here are shot, period (I don't live in city limits). Those things are getting dangerous. They're not afraid to come right up close to our property during the day, and lots of people lose pets to them. I can't believe anyone would think it's a good idea to keep a wolf/coyote or hybrid as a pet. Heck, a lot of people can't even handle an actual dog! I had a Bengal cat, and even though he was about 12 generations from an Asain Leopard Cat, he still had some wild behaviors. A lot of Bengals and Savannahs end up in rescue because people don't know what they're getting into. I couldn't imagine getting a wild animal or hybrid as a pet that was as big as a wolfdog or coydog!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> I couldn't imagine getting a wild animal or hybrid as a pet that was as big as a wolfdog or coydog!


I know! This guy didn't even know what it was until he had DNA testing done. He adopted the animal when it was a young adult. It seems to have gotten dominant dog genes, but it is a wild animal, so you never know. I had a one pound parrot who could be very dangerous. Wild animals need to stay in the wild.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

oshagcj914 I also think that the people who get the bengal cats and the like usually don't know what they are getting into. It is really very sad and silly that anyone tries to breed them and wolf/dogs is just about as irresponsible as a miller or greeder. They are just trying to make a quick buck off a fad and to [email protected]# with the consequences. People can be hurt or worse, other companion animals lose their lives and there is just tons of heart ache to go around.

zooeysmom what kind of parrot did you have? I miss having house birds. I love my chickens but they aren't the same. I've had canaries, various types of finches, a couple of budgies, a cockatiel, a ring necked parakeet and an eclectus.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> oshagcj914 I also think that the people who get the bengal cats and the like usually don't know what they are getting into. It is really very sad and silly that anyone tries to breed them and wolf/dogs is just about as irresponsible as a miller or greeder. They are just trying to make a quick buck off a fad and to [email protected]# with the consequences. People can be hurt or worse, other companion animals lose their lives and there is just tons of heart ache to go around.


Yep, Bengals are not for the faint of heart or the uneducated. I did a lot of research and bought from a good breeder, but he was still a lot more cat than the average cat. I loved him, but I would probably not have another one (mostly just because they're so very vocal). Backyard breeders for Bengals and Savannahs are horrible. They're a dime a dozen, and some have even been known to sell full servals or Asian leopard cats as Savannahs or Bengals. Or they'll sell regular classic tabby cats as Bengals for thousands. Or they'll sell purebred Benglas but they have DCM or IBD and die young. Or some breeders will breed all these hybrids together and then charge $20,000 for their made up breed. And people will buy from anyone and pay thousands for a pretty coat/color and to brag that they have a wild cat


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a Persian and two Maine **** cats. They were more than enough for me, but sweet, loving, healthy for good long lives (all 14 or older when they crossed the bridge) and exotic enough for my tastes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> zooeysmom what kind of parrot did you have? I miss having house birds. I love my chickens but they aren't the same. I've had canaries, various types of finches, a couple of budgies, a cockatiel, a ring necked parakeet and an eclectus.


Cool! I raised many different types, but I had my Yellow-naped Amazon the longest (almost 20 years). I had to rehome her when I moved back home. Broke my heart and I think about her all the time. She got a wonderful home, though.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I had a Persian and two Maine **** cats. They were more than enough for me, but sweet, loving, healthy for good long lives (all 14 or older when they crossed the bridge) and exotic enough for my tastes.


Bengals are actually pretty cool. They're quite a bit more dog-like than most cats. Asher loved to play fetch (especially at 3 am), used to walk on a harness, and would greet me at the door and follow me around. They're also very smart. Asher learned how to unlock and open the patio doors just by watching us do it - thank God he was too small to actually pull the door open! They're very active and interactive. They're actually kind of poodly - active and smart. That's the problem. They're not the kind of cat to sit on your lap and sleep all day. They need attention, playtime, and exercise, or they get into all kinds of trouble. 

Here's my little buddy. He was my first pet that was just mine after I moved into my own apartment.


----------



## Elaine_R (Nov 20, 2015)

Your kitty is gorgeous. I would love to get a Bengal or a Savannah someday, but I don't think I'd ever go as big as a wild dog cross. It would be too dangerous for my pets and other people's pets!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The wolf hybrids were big in Texas for a while. I remember being at a gas station in the late 80's and seeing an enormous dog twisting around in the back of a small car. I had to ask the breed. Whaa? Good of those folks in Colorado to operate a sanctuary for creatures that were not meant to be.


----------

